# Can't log in to You Tube - IPad



## jampot (Jul 10, 2002)

For some reason I can't log in to the You Tube app on my iPad 3. I am entering my username and ID correctly but am getting an error message stating username/password incorrect even though I know they were correct.

I have reset my google/You Tube password and still can't log in. Strangely I am able to log into the You Tube website using the same (reset) password!

This is really bugging me as one of the (many) reasons I did not upgrade to ios 6 was because I liked the old built in You Tube app.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

